# strahleneffekt



## RSC^Meeeeedic (17. Oktober 2002)

auf http://www.gfx4ever.de gibts bei den ps tuts ein strahleneffekt tut , was sehr hübsche strahlen erzeugt , jetzt hab ich das genau gemacht wie gesagt 
-neue datei gemacht mit 500x500 , transparent 
-schwarz gefärbt 
-neue ebene gemacht (war auch schwarz gefärbt )
-weissen schriftzug (RSC) in die mitte geschrieben 
-dann dupliziert (dann war die ebenen reihenfolge von oben nach unten :
-kopie von rsc
-rsc 
-ebene 1 
-dann  untere schrift eben (wie gesagt) angewählt und polardins gemacht mit 100% (hab auch das richtige polardings ^^ gemacht ) 
....bis da war alles ok ^^ , aber dann sah mein bild anders aus als das im tut , obowhl es doch gleich sein müsste , mal von schrift abgesehn ....naja auf jedenfall klappte am ende gar nix  , wollte farbe der strahlen verändern , also eben eins (schwarzer hintergrund) mit rsc kopie ebene verbunden un dann strg+u und farben geändert ..tut sich nix , was mach ich falsch oder was hab ich vergessen , was nich im tut steht , bin absoluter n00b  in ps


----------



## Mythos007 (17. Oktober 2002)

Link is down - try a nother one, please - i´ll be back - Mythos


----------

